
Cat Colors - evo_9
https://www.catster.com/cats-101/different-cat-colors
======
Sharlin
A huge and actually informative infographic on cat colors:
[http://www.cedarseed.com/tuts/catcol-
wp.html](http://www.cedarseed.com/tuts/catcol-wp.html)

~~~
zeristor
That looks amazing, now if only there was a chart about cat personalities.

------
dhekir
Unfortunately seems inaccessible, at least in France: "Access Denied - Sucuri
Website Firewall - Block reason: Access from your Country was disabled by the
administrator."

~~~
senectus1
works in Australia... the bit about eye color is mildly interesting:

>Another cool point to consider when it comes to cat colors — cat eye colors.
All kittens are born with blue eyes. At about 6 to 8 weeks of age, “their
potential final eye color begins to become apparent,” Miller says. “Full
brilliance is not achieved until a cat reaches maturity.” Full maturity can
take one to two years, depending on the cat breed.

~~~
fasthandle
Aren't a lot of brown eyed people also born with blue eyes, changing a few
weeks later?

~~~
lloeki
Interestingly enough, blue eyes bear low levels of melanin but that melanin is
what makes eyes brown at higher levels: the blue color is due to Rayleigh
scattering!

Green eyes are so because of a combination of lipochrome (color source of
amber eyes) for the yellow component and Rayleigh scattering for the blue
component.

Hazel eyes have non-uniform melanin in low to moderate amount, which combined
with Rayleigh scattering makes the eyes change color depending on light
conditions (mine can go to greenish-almost-blue to deep green to brown with
speckles of gold, and any intermediate combination of those).

~~~
Sharlin
Yep, this. Blue eyes are blue for the same reason that the sky is blue!

------
vkaku
When I read this, I thought it was something to do with a nice looking `cat`
command. Oh well, it's HN

~~~
bschne
Check out bat, it is almost a bit over-designed, but features line numbers,
syntax highlighting, and paging without piping to less/more out of the box:

[https://github.com/sharkdp/bat](https://github.com/sharkdp/bat)

~~~
icebraining
The old BSD cat already has line numbers, which led to Rob Pike's 1983
presentation titled ‘UNIX Style, or cat -v Considered Harmful’:
[http://harmful.cat-v.org/cat-v/](http://harmful.cat-v.org/cat-v/)

If I was the author of bat, I'd consider inserting that link into the README,
just as tongue-in-cheek :D

------
Sharlin
_> When it comes to cat colors and coat patterns, here’s a mind-blowing fact:
All cats are tabbies._

Shouldn't be that surprising if you know what their immediate ancestral
species looks like [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_wildcat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_wildcat)

------
dacohenii
This is only tangentially related, but Veritasium has a fantastic video that
discusses the genetics behind the random color patterns of calico cats:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD6h-wDj7bw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD6h-wDj7bw)

------
lpellis
> If you’ve studied cats for very long, you probably know that calico and
> tortoiseshell cats — those with both black and red coat colors — are female.
> That’s because the orange gene is carried on the sex-linked X chromosome.

Thats pretty cool, at least now I know the random cat thats been visiting me
is female :)

~~~
Anarch157a
Male calicos exists[0]. It happens when it has XXY sexual chromosomes
(trisomy).

[0] [http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-becker/can-calico-cats-
be-...](http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-becker/can-calico-cats-be-male)

------
robin_reala
Scroll, popup, scroll another page, another popup, close tab.

This is either an advert for NoJS, Wikipedia, or both.

------
briandear
> By red, we mean what is commonly called orange.

How pretentious. Why not just say orange?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(colour)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_\(colour\))

~~~
WorldMaker
Orange is a relatively much younger word than red (Middle English versus Old
English with direct lineage from "Low" German/Proto-Germanic/…/Proto-Indo-
European), deriving from the fruit (rather than some may assume the other way
around). Orange entered the English language from French royalty (who could
afford imported oranges), so arguably Orange is the more historically
pretentious color word.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(word)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_\(word\))

------
jodrellblank
click on “manage preferences” on the cookie popup, and then “list all
partners” in tiny text link near the bottom.

Why do they have so many partners?

How could they reasonably partner with them?

Why don’t they have “uncheck all”?

